# Drained Water AND Changed Fuel Filter



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yesterday I shimmied under the car and opened the _water _drain into not one, not two, but four clear glass receptacles. About three quarts in total. 

Everything that drained out looked like water. Crystal clear, with only a hint of hydrocarbon odour. 

The water drain had never previously been opened in the life of the car. 

I realized that this water drain would eventually empty the fuel tank if I kept it opened. So I twisted off the fuel filter housing and had another half quart or so of clear fluid drain out. 

I changed the the fuel filter and buttoned everything back up and poured the the last three containers of clear fluid bank into the fuel tank. 

Has anyone ever heard of diesel fuel being as clear as water?

I have a picture to prove it - just can't seem to post pictures on this site.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Here's the picture, taken outside on the porch with a roll of bounty as a white backdrop.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I did have the experience of the drain never stopping. I have also heard of perfectly clear diesel fuel, but it was synthetic. 

Then I found this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VX0LFZej7KM "even a clear color"


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Wow that seems like a lot, in those jars are you sure that isn't Moonshine? :question:


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Indyeco6spd said:


> Wow that seems like a lot, in those jars are you sure that isn't Moonshine? :question:


They call that alcool around here. It's sold legally and is 94% by volume. Burns real clean...

http://www.saq.com/page/en/saqcom/a...ectedIndex=3&searchContextId=-100219204012630


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

Diesel here generally has a green tint, gas has pink tint. If the light wasn't right you might not notice it, but it should smell like diesel.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

I've seen clear, yellow, green, and even a hint of blue one time in a premium Diesel fuel.

I've even got a couple cans of bright red Diesel in my garage for my heaters, but I don't want to risk the legal implications of dumping that into my Cruze.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

Do any of you diesel guys drain your filters on a regular basis? Is there a "water in fuel" light? I drained mine back when I first got the car, just to try it out, then never thought of it again. The filter was changed at about 43,000 miles and now with 45,000 miles I am wondering if this should be done at a regular interval. Any thoughts?


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Take a clear glass receptacle with you to your station the next time you fuel your car. Fill it and let it settle while you fill your car and then compare it to what you drained.


----------



## HechoEnUSA (Aug 15, 2015)

BradHerr said:


> Do any of you diesel guys drain your filters on a regular basis? Is there a "water in fuel" light? I drained mine back when I first got the car, just to try it out, then never thought of it again. The filter was changed at about 43,000 miles and now with 45,000 miles I am wondering if this should be done at a regular interval. Any thoughts?



I'm almost certain there is a water in fuel light but am not sure. They want you to pop the water drain at oil changes but after getting nothing but diesel fuel my first two oil changes I've started doing it every 3 and still can't say I've definitively seen a drop of water yet. Either we have great diesel here, Howes treatment is working great, or gm forgot to put a fuel filter in....not sure yet but I'll find out when I put in a new sixty dollar filter in next oil change. Don't feel very Confident in the water separating membrane on these expensive OEM filters since I haven't seen any water yet.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep, according to the manual there's a water in fuel message for the DIC. But I've never seen it.


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

drop some water in one and see if it goes to the bottom of the glass. diesel will float.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Here's the picture, taken outside on the porch with a roll of bounty as a white backdrop.
> 
> View attachment 156402


Tomko don`t lie your making moonshine..


----------



## mcbockalds (Apr 6, 2014)

Can anyone who has drained the fuel filter tell me what size socket you are using? I heard 32mm, but that size looks very close to the 1 1/4 in socket for the oil filter. So does the 1 1/4 in socket work on the fuel filter too? In a few days I will change the oil and drain the fuel filter for my first time (dealer has done it for the first three times). Thanks.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

mcbockalds said:


> Can anyone who has drained the fuel filter tell me what size socket you are using? I heard 32mm, but that size looks very close to the 1 1/4 in socket for the oil filter. So does the 1 1/4 in socket work on the fuel filter too? In a few days I will change the oil and drain the fuel filter for my first time (dealer has done it for the first three times). Thanks.


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html

you dont remove the filter or the filter cover to drain water....just loosen the 18mm nut and itll drain.

i have the metric sockets for the oil and fuel filters....off the top of my head, 32mm and 36mm but dont quote me....some have had better success with the sae equivalent...dunno what the definitive answer is


----------

